# Rome 390 vs Union Contact



## IvanoftheNorth (Feb 23, 2012)

I haven't ridden any of these two, but based on the reviews I've read they would both be an excellent buy. Is there a huge price difference between the two you're thinking about getting?

For example, I recently got some Union Force. I could have gotten a pair of Union Atlas or Rome 390 Boss for 15$ more, but I figured if the Force are good enough for the many pros who ride them, they are good enough for me.


----------



## Grasschopper (Jan 7, 2010)

I ride Rome Targas and my wife rides 390s both from the 09/10 model year. My son has the Union Contact from 10/11. The 390 is a MUCH MUCH MUCH better binding in terms of quality and the toe strap is lightyears better.

To me if it was between the Union Contact and the Rome 390 I would go 390 every single time without thought. To me the don't even compare.


----------



## Jhucke (Sep 7, 2011)

I just spent a couple of days on new 390 boss bindings. Best I've ever ridden. Landing in flats are not fatiguing at all with the foot bed cushioning. They are excellent binders. The only complaint I have with them is that it takes quite awhile to adjust everything.. That is until you get used to how they operate. If you can, go for the 390 boss. I don't think they are that much more price-wise, but the canted footbeds are amazing.


----------



## uh oh a virus 2 (Sep 1, 2011)

I had the Union Contacts last season. First off, if you don't do park all day I wouldn't suggest them, especially because they broke into a thousand pieces. I heard that Union is usually good binding company, but my pair sucked ass.


----------



## Snownad (Oct 17, 2011)

Thanks for the replies. The contact bindings and unions in general look like the highbacks are a bit soft for all mtn. Or am I off the mark here?


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Snownad said:


> Thanks for the replies. The contact bindings and unions in general look like the highbacks are a bit soft for all mtn. Or am I off the mark here?


No, The highbacks for the Force and up are really solid. When you get into the Atlas line they're engineered to have torsional flex at the top and lateral response throughout. This is also the case with the Contact Pro

I'd stay away from the Contact. It's primarily a jib binding that won't handle much else well. I'd suggest the Force or Atlas if you want something something comparable to the 390.


----------



## Snownad (Oct 17, 2011)

Extremo said:


> No, The highbacks for the Force and up are really solid. When you get into the Atlas line they're engineered to have torsional flex at the top and lateral response throughout. This is also the case with the Contact Pro
> 
> I'd stay away from the Contact. It's primarily a jib binding that won't handle much else well. I'd suggest the Force or Atlas if you want something something comparable to the 390.


Good info.


----------



## Kapn.K (Jan 8, 2009)

I've got some '08 Targa's and '09 force sl's. When the sl's go, I'll get 390's. My sl's are great. Just replaced the ladders. The main reason I'll switch is that according to members, Union's quality is going down hill(pun intended). Rome seems to be a better company to deal with, also.


----------



## IvanoftheNorth (Feb 23, 2012)

Extremo said:


> No, The highbacks for the Force and up are really solid. When you get into the Atlas line they're engineered to have torsional flex at the top and lateral response throughout. This is also the case with the Contact Pro
> 
> I'd stay away from the Contact. It's primarily a jib binding that won't handle much else well. I'd suggest the Force or Atlas if you want something something comparable to the 390.



Yes, I read that the Atlas had more torsion than the Force, and so that's the main reason why I decided the Force are better suited for me. I'm going to install them on a stiff board (Atomic Alibi Renu, going through Customs at the moment). Stiff board, stiff bindings, right?


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

IvanoftheNorth said:


> Yes, I read that the Atlas had more torsion than the Force, and so that's the main reason why I decided the Force are better suited for me. I'm going to install them on a stiff board (Atomic Alibi Renu, going through Customs at the moment). Stiff board, stiff bindings, right?


Yeah the Force highback is more torsionally stiff than the Atlas, but laterally they're about the same. I don't know much about the Atlas baseplate as far as stiffness but the Force are mid stiff and will def charge anywhere. I was running them on my all mtn deck until I got my SL's.


----------



## IvanoftheNorth (Feb 23, 2012)

Extremo said:


> Yeah the Force highback is more torsionally stiff than the Atlas, but laterally they're about the same. I don't know much about the Atlas baseplate as far as stiffness but the Force are mid stiff and will def charge anywhere. I was running them on my all mtn deck until I got my SL's.


Thanks. That's what I figured. And as I was saying, the Union team bindings are the Force. If the Atlas were so much better, you'd think they'd be riding those instead.


----------

